# fuel consumption on a JD 790



## PeterArnold (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there any kind of chart or graph available that shows what the fuel consumption per hour is under different rpms and gear? for example running at 1500, 2000 or 2500 rpm in low range 3d gear with pto engaged? There are probably a lot of factors influencing this like the number of hours on the meter and even the implement on the pto, but is there some base line anyone can guide me to?. Thanks for any help


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Peter.
Now thats question seldom heard/read.

I know of none..chart etc.,I go by not letting the engine lug/lugging down.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen some charts for specific machines. I'd say keep searching.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I see nothing for your 790, but here's links to other JD models


----------

